# Tires on 18" wheels wearing on inside



## GymChamp (Jan 10, 2010)

The original 17" tires and wheels from my '06 are in storage (guess the tires might be too old to use by now, but I keep them in large plastic bags, mounted on the wheels and fully inflated, in my 68 degree basement), and I'm running an atypical setup with 245-40-18's on the front, and 275-40-18's on the rear, mounted on TSW Indy 500 wheels. Rear fenders have been rolled, and I have no scraping or rubbing problems, although I might bottom out in rear on a severe dip in the road if rear seat adult passengers are on board (sorry, no children allowed). I'm considering zero drop springs or drag bags to handle THAT issue. The rear tires are 26.66" high vs. 25.72" high in the front... note that 25.68" is the tire height of stock tires and 17" wheels. My problem: ALL FOUR tires are wearing on the Inside. Alignment Camber measures are: Front Left -0.7; Front Right -0.4; Rear Left -1.2; Rear Right -1.2. A suggestion by a mechanic was to adjust cambers to more positive setting. Question is: Is that the correct/best solution? Are wheel spacers of any merit to solve this issue?? (I'm thinking spacers are for width/rubbing issues). I don't notice any negative handling issues with this unusual tire/wheel set up, but I don't race on street, strip, or track (YET?!). I just don't want to waste time & money by prematurely wearing out expensive tires! Do you have the answer??


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If you take out some of the negative camber your car will not handle as well. Your not running enough negative to cause that. Your problem will be worn suspension parts.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Check out the Pedders "No Rub Kit". This will cure what ales ya! I went with the Pedders Street 2 (which contains all the No Rub Kit plus more) and love it. You can also peace together Lovell's suspension parts to do the same...probably cheaper. Idk, ask around. I know there are guys using Lovell's. All I can say is that with the Street 2, I can take off and on ramps with tight turns at muuuuuuuuch faster speed.

Things I noticed when after equipped: 1. The gap between the front/rear fenders and the wheels were even the entire way around. 2. The back end didn't "clunk", "drop", or do anything it wasn't supposed to when I shifted. 3. Steering feel and communication has greatly improved. 4. Cornering is much more firm and body roll is virtually non-existant. 5. What is wheel hop? 6. Road imperfections are felt more, but it doesn't feel like it is going to break anything on the car. 7. Overall ride feels solid. Perfect. Like it should have felt brand-new. 8. Rear end doesn't sag/drop under acceleration. I would bet that this kit could shave .1-.2 seconds off of a quarter mile, as it will get you off of the line faster.

Hope this helps.

If you are looking for Pedders info, I recommend Rob @ Wretched Motorsports. I did not buy from him (but I wish I did...I didn't discover him until after I made the purchase). He helped my shop with technical info. when doing the instal. Hell of a guy!

Noel


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You do need suspension parts it sounds like. Lovells is a great brand and has "no rub" kits as well. I run -1.0 camber in the front with no substantial wear. You should in the front replace the springs, struts, strut bearings, strut mounts, bump stops and front radius rod bushings at a minimum and in the rear the springs, shocks and the 4 control arm bushings. Besides better wear you'll immediately notice better handling.


----------



## GymChamp (Jan 10, 2010)

Many thanks for your replies... looks like it's back to the bank to make this goat run like it should...now where is that tax refund I need?


----------

